# QPM - Queensland Pacific Metals



## Joe Blow (27 May 2010)

Eagle Nickel Limited (ENL) is a mineral exploration company, focusing on nickel, uranium, and molybdenum exploration.


----------



## System (25 May 2017)

On May 25th, 2017, Eagle Nickel Limited (ENL) changed its name and ASX code to Pure Minerals Limited (PM1).


----------



## HelloU (2 September 2018)

doggie.....has to bounce sometime.......and by that, of course, I mean drilling permits hopefully for Morrisey Hill and some good rock kicking.


----------



## greggles (22 October 2018)

Pure Minerals showing signs of life in the last week after it announced last Monday that it has entered into a binding option agreement to acquire 100% of the issued capital of Queensland Pacific Metals Pty Ltd (QPM), an  emerging battery metals company focussed on the production of nickel sulphate and cobalt sulphate for the global battery industry.

Then today PM1 announced that it has entered into a framework agreement with Direct Nickel Projects Pty Ltd (DNP). DNP owns the intellectual property related to the DNi Process™, which uses nitric acid to digest, at atmospheric pressure, a range of minerals found in lateritic ores. QPM plans to utilise the DNi Process™ to extract nickel and cobalt from its imported high grade New Caledonian ore to produce nickel sulphate and cobalt sulphate for the emerging EV battery market.

Volume is up and the share price is heading in the right direction. The beginning of a long awaited change in direction for PM1?


----------



## barney (23 October 2018)

greggles said:


> Pure Minerals showing signs of life in the last week after it announced last Monday that it has entered into a binding option agreement to acquire 100% of the issued capital of Queensland Pacific Metals Pty Ltd (QPM), an  emerging battery metals company focussed on the production of nickel sulphate and cobalt sulphate for the global battery industry.
> 
> Then today PM1 announced that it has entered into a framework agreement with Direct Nickel Projects Pty Ltd (DNP). DNP owns the intellectual property related to the DNi Process™, which uses nitric acid to digest, at atmospheric pressure, a range of minerals found in lateritic ores. QPM plans to utilise the DNi Process™ to extract nickel and cobalt from its imported high grade New Caledonian ore to produce nickel sulphate and cobalt sulphate for the emerging EV battery market.
> 
> ...




Just had a quick glance at this Greg ……. looks interesting … Down today on what looks like good news  …. Watching with interest


----------



## greggles (23 October 2018)

barney said:


> Just had a quick glance at this Greg ……. looks interesting … Down today on what looks like good news  …. Watching with interest




Most of the selling came after 2pm. It finished at 1.4c but the VWAP was 1.558c. I think today's selling was just a bit of profit taking. I think it will probably consolidate a little from here unless there are some issues with PM1 that I'm not aware of.

The company had $2.8 million in cash at the end of the last quarter. The acquisition of Queensland Pacific Metals Pty Ltd is a cash and scrip deal, although the cash component is only $500,000 so that won't have too much of an impact on their cash at bank.

This one might surprise further to the upside on more good news and I'm thinking about it as a possibility for the November stock tipping competition.


----------



## barney (23 October 2018)

greggles said:


> Most of the selling came after 2pm. It finished at 1.4c but the VWAP was 1.558c. I think today's selling was just a bit of profit taking. I think it will probably consolidate a little from here unless there are some issues with PM1 that I'm not aware of.
> 
> The company had $2.8 million in cash at the end of the last quarter. The acquisition of Queensland Pacific Metals Pty Ltd is a cash and scrip deal, although the cash component is only $500,000 so that won't have too much of an impact on their cash at bank.
> 
> This one might surprise further to the upside on more good news and I'm thinking about it as a possibility for the November stock tipping competition.




$2.8 million cash to $4 million Market Cap is a strong ratio particularly if their Leach testing continues on the positive vein stated in todays announcement …… 

Given todays bounce was basically the first of the recent lows, I agree that it looks more like profit taking.

Definitely looks a candidate for another move to the upside not too far down the track.


----------



## kenny (30 September 2020)

Interesting developments in store for PM1 as it progresses towards starting operations at its TECH (Townsville Energy Chemicals Hub) project nickel-cobalt pilot plant in the December quarter of 2020. Management seems to think Tesla's recent Battery Day spurred interest in Nickel, cobalt (so called "battery metals") projects. 

The CSIRO originated technology to extract the nickel is worth investigating too..


----------



## barney (15 October 2020)

kenny said:


> Interesting developments in store for PM1 as it progresses towards starting operations at its TECH (Townsville Energy Chemicals Hub) project nickel-cobalt pilot plant in the December quarter of 2020. Management seems to think Tesla's recent Battery Day spurred interest in Nickel, cobalt (so called "battery metals") projects.
> 
> The CSIRO originated technology to extract the nickel is worth investigating too..




Looks like a big Open in store for PM1 today .... Offtake agreement signed with LG Chem.  Anyone who got in during the last month should have a big smile on their face this morning  .... (DNH unfortunately)


----------



## tinhat (23 October 2020)

barney said:


> Looks like a big Open in store for PM1 today .... Offtake agreement signed with LG Chem.  Anyone who got in during the last month should have a big smile on their face this morning  .... (DNH unfortunately)



I'm very unhappy that there was no share purchase plan for retail investors given that the recent capital raise diluted shareholders by a massive amount (45%?).

As a result I sold down my holding by 50% on the back of the capital raise news. I know this is emotion over money but I don't like it when management decide that retail holders are too much trouble to look after. At the end of the day I'm always over invested and any excuse to sell for cash is warranted in my portfolio.

But honestly, why screw retail investors knowing that most will settle for crumbs. I deployed my money into ADN and HCH for the time be_ng_. I'm laughing for the time being.

I'll be voting against anything the board puts up at the AGM in November and I particularly encourage all shareholders to vote against the second tranche capital raise allocation of shares


----------



## barney (24 October 2020)

tinhat said:


> I'm very unhappy that there was no share purchase plan for retail investors




I understand your frustration Tin, especially given the CR was at 0.015. Looks like a free lunch given to their mates given what has transpired since (currently 0.041 cents)

Anyway, HCH really looks the business at the moment, so that may turn out be a stroke of fortune slash genius


----------



## System (2 December 2020)

On December 2nd, 2020, Pure Minerals Limited (PM1) changed its name and ASX code to Queensland Pacific Metals Limited (QPM).


----------



## Stockbailx (3 June 2021)

Queensland Pacific Metals Limited operates as a mineral exploration company that focuses on the exploration and development of battery metals in Australia. The company primarily explores for nickel, cobalt, and iron oxide. It holds interest in the Townsville energy chemicals hub project located in Queensland; and the Eden Garry Serpentine Ridge project located in the Marlborough region of northern Queensland. The company was formerly known as Pure Minerals Limited. Queensland Pacific Metals Limited was incorporated in 2007 and is based in Brisbane, Australia.

Leading they way forward MKT Cap 165.6 m


----------



## Stockbailx (8 June 2021)

LG Energy Solution and POSCO Highlights• US$15m combined equity investment from LG Energy Solution and POSCO GEM 1ST FUND• Shares will be issued at a price of A$0.1364, a premium of 16.8% to the 1 month VWAP of QPM shares• Binding  offtake  agreements  signed  for  the  sale  of  10,000t  contained  nickel  and  1,000t  contained cobalt with LG Energy Solution and POSCO• The commercial transaction is the culmination of extensive negotiation and due diligence undertaken on QPM and the TECH Project by LG Energy Solution and POSCO Queensland Pacific Metals Ltd (ASX:QPM) (“QPM” or “the Company”) is delighted to announce that it has entered into a binding agreement with LG Energy Solution (“LGES”) and POSCO GEM 1ST FUND regarding an equity investment in QPM.  QPM has also entered into binding offtake agreements for nickel and cobalt offtake from the TECH Project with LGES and POSCO.


----------



## peter2 (20 December 2021)

Another commodity selection for 2022 comp. 

*QPM* have recently raised capital to complete their DFS and advance their critical battery metals project in Qld. 






Disc: I've been trading this one like a demon and will continue to do so every time price rallies.


----------



## peter2 (26 February 2022)

Selected for the March 22 monthly comp and perhaps a few more after March.

I'm disappointed that price dropped below the recent SPP price (0.16). Hoping that savvy investors will see this and buy this bargain immediately. 

It's a concern when management seems to spend more effort on a company's ESG credentials rather than progressing the business. The DFS for their ESG friendly battery materials production is expected to be completed mid 22.


----------



## Sdajii (1 October 2022)

Well, no posts for QPM since February! This one is for the same reason as the last: the DFS is (again) due soon, so I picked it for the competition. If we don't get the DFS this month I will surely fare poorly in the competition, and if it's bad I'll most likely take out last place. Since management yesterday changed their guidance from 'late Q3 to early Q4' to 'Q4' on the second last day of the quarter, I can only expect the first few days of Q4 to be nasty for QPM, but with a lot of luck we might still get it in early Q4 (October) and with more luck it'll be good. Honestly, I probably have a lot more chance of taking out last place than first in the competition, but first place has a prize and last place has no penalty, so let's roll those dice!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 October 2022)

> trading halt has been requested pending the release of an announcement relating to a *material investment and offtake agreement *



and a report in the _AFR _this morning that General Motors will  _"invest up to $US69 million ($110 million) and take an equity stake in Queensland Pacific Metals to secure a new source of nickel and cobalt for battery cells for use in the US automaker’s vehicles_."


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 October 2022)

and it's official .... up 20%

*Highlights *

_General Motors Holdings LLC and Queensland Pacific Metals Ltd are pleased to announce the formation of a strategic collaboration, via a material investment and long term offtake agreement._
_Conditional commitment of up to US$69m (A$108m) by way of equity subscription in QPM, including initial binding commitment of US$20.1m at A$0.18 per share.  _
_Through this strategic collaboration, GM is granted the right to purchase all uncommitted nickel and cobalt sulfate produced in the first 15 years of Phase 1 of the TECH Project. _
_ Furthermore, by undertaking an additional investment when QPM reaches a Final Investment Decision: • GM’s offtake rights for Phase 1 are extended to life of project; and • GM is granted the right to purchase 100% of nickel and cobalt sulfate under a Phase 2 expansion of the TECH Project. _
_The TECH Project’s outstanding ESG credentials align with the values and vision of GM and its transition towards electric vehicle production._
_The funding provided by GM will be used for ongoing development and construction of the TECH Project_.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 October 2022)

which could catapult @Sdajii to the top of the October comp.


----------



## Sdajii (12 October 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> which could catapult @Sdajii to the top of the October comp.




Seeing this coming is why I tipped it and why I'm holding   There's another announcement probably coming this month,  maybe next, which should be even bigger (or will send me to near the other end of the ladder)


----------



## Sdajii (31 October 2022)

Well, we didn't see the DFS in October, so I didn't win. The GM announcement meant QPM performed well in October but the DFS, if it actually does come, will hopefully make November a bigger month for QPM than October was. I have 160,001 reasons to hope QPM has a good month.


----------

